# Claro walnut burl hollow form



## SeanPEvans (Jun 1, 2019)

Claro walnut burl hollow form. 10” wide x 10” deep x 3.75” tall.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks like museum quality! Outstanding! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 2, 2019)

Very nice Sean! 5 inches a side is a pretty good stretch for what looks like a small opening for hollowing out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like museum quality! Outstanding! Chuck


Wow Chuck, I think that may be the nicest compliment I’ve ever gotten! Thank you, I really apprecite it.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Very nice Sean! 5 inches a side is a pretty good stretch for what looks like a small opening for hollowing out.


Thank you! Yeah, I used 3/8” diameter tools to hollow this one, and just about maxed out as far as the capable reach of the tools. The opening is just shy of 3/4”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2019)

Ridiculous! Gorgeous! Fantastic!

Congrats on the AAW recognition as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 2, 2019)

3/8" is what I was thinking, Hole size does matter in tool choice/size. I'm sure things got a little bouncy near the end of hollowing this beauty out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 2, 2019)

Very nice! Love the shape as it is very pleasing to
My eye

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Ridiculous! Gorgeous! Fantastic!
> 
> Congrats on the AAW recognition as well!


Thank you! And thank you again, we’re youbthe one that commented on fb? I was trying to figure out who it was and couldn’t!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> 3/8" is what I was thinking, Hole size does matter in tool choice/size. I'm sure things got a little bouncy near the end of hollowing this beauty out.


Yeah, I could have used the 9/16” tools but didn’t want to make the opening bigger. And it was starting to get a little “catchy,” but for those final few cuts it’s really just a matter of taking light passes...sometimes easier said than done :D


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice! Love the shape as it is very pleasing to
> My eye


Thank you very much, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Just spectacular! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 2, 2019)

Totally awesome. ... great job
And congrats on the AAW recognition

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you! And thank you again, we’re youbthe one that commented on fb? I was trying to figure out who it was and couldn’t!



Sorry... It wasn’t me on FB. I don’t do the social media thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sorry... It wasn’t me on FB. I don’t do the social media thing.


Haha, now I’m left to wonder again! And I hear you about fb, I just recently opened an account to join wood groups.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Tha


woodman6415 said:


> Totally awesome. ... great job
> And congrats on the AAW recognition


 Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> Just spectacular! Tony


Thanks Tony, I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Amazing hollowing!
Really pretty wood too!
Congrats on AAW & see you there too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 2, 2019)

There is nothing I think I can add...simply amazing piece 



DKMD said:


> Sorry... It wasn’t me on FB. I don’t do the social media thing.



Just so you know doc, this forum is a form of social media

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2019)

Another beauty Sean! What's your trick for clearing the waste out of such a small opening?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Amazing hollowing!
> Really pretty wood too!
> Congrats on AAW & see you there too.


Thank you! Wish I was going to the symposium this year, but I’ll be down in NC on the 28th taking a class from David Ellsworth.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> There is nothing I think I can add...simply amazing piece
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know doc, this forum is a form of social media


Thank you Lou!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Another beauty Sean! What's your trick for clearing the waste out of such a small opening?


Thanks Barry, I appreciate it.

I just use compressed air, and more of a pencil tipped blower...not sure what it’s properly called. Liked this

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 2, 2019)

Absolutely amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Absolutely amazing!!


Thank you!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Just so you know doc, this forum is a form of social media



Maybe so, but I can ban the trolls and Kardashian disciples from this site...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------

